# Brazilian Tapioca



## jago25_98 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm trying to make Brazillian Tapioca `Pancake type things` like I had on holiday. I love the chewiness and they're as dynamic as a sandwich. 

 According to Brazilian Tapioca - Definition of Brazilian Tapioca - Cassava Pancakes
I should just be able to sprinkle salt and water with the starch, put on high heat in the pan and that's it. 

But when I do it all I get is the flour at the bottom burning while the flour on top does nothing. Same when using oil. The burnt flour is chewy however, which makes me think I got the right flour (Tapioca flour is not the same as general Manoic flour). 

By the way, Tapioca refers to something different than other places of the world in Brazil. It's generally only these pancake type things. 

So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2011)

jago25_98 said:


> ..put on high heat in the pan and that's it.
> 
> But when I do it all I get is the flour at the bottom burning...




At first look, I'd say turn the heat down.  Also the amount of water may not be right.  I've never made these but that is the 'obvious' answer.

There is no mention of fat in the pan.  Should there be some oil or butter?


----------



## spork (Feb 26, 2011)

I've never made it either, but I have been in my Sao Paulo aunt's kitchen when she made it.  She used a dough though, pressed flat.  I didn't watch the dough being made, but I think it must've had egg and maybe some baking powder.

The places in Brazil are called tapiocarias, and I'm guessing they use manioc/cassava flour interchangeably with tapioca.  The description in your link, *jago*, is a bit circumspect.  Or, we're misreading it.  I've not seen it made the way described, so I'm guessing... that the article is suggesting that a dough be made with water and some salt, and then, to squeeze the dough through a sieve to give it some air, and a crumbly textture when quickly fried as a flat bread. Note the photo in the article - don't forget, you have to flip it.  Heated oil does not cause flour to "gel."  It just crisps and browns quickly.  Tapioca flour is sometimes used as a thickener for soups and stews because of its ability to absorb a lot of liquid and become gell-like.  It is tapioca + liquid that makes your pancakes chewy good.


----------

